
Hacker Monthly Issue #17 - October 2011 - kingsidharth
http://hackermonthly.com/issue-17.html
======
bearwithclaws
Something new this month, a Free iPad-Optimized PDF:
<http://hackermonthly.com/hackermonthly-issue17-ipad.pdf>

Better-sized and larger fonts for your iPad viewing pleasure :)

------
sgt
I will check it out. Now I just need to get my Kindle Fire, so I can view the
iPad optimized version (will it work well?)

~~~
bearwithclaws
I don't have any 7-inch tablet now to test it out but I would assume it would
work much better than the usual print optimized version.

